# Favorite app?



## Barry<3 (Jan 4, 2014)

What is your favorite "Apps"? This can be for iPhone, android, Kindle, Wii U, etc etc

I use snap chat, balloon tower defense (a game I'm addicted to), Facebook, and Fruit Ninja a lot. If you guys know any cool ones let me know and I'll try them out.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jan 9, 2014)

There's a free game on iTunes called Swordigo. It's a 2D action platformer that I thought was quite fantastic for a free app (Though idk if they raised the price now). You should try it out.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Sep 3, 2020)

Pokemon Go


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Sep 3, 2020)

Fire Emblem heroes.


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Sep 4, 2020)

sorry I forgot Pokémon Duels was dis-continued


----------



## Ys_ (Sep 15, 2020)

Hydreigon25 said:


> sorry I forgot Pokémon Duels was dis-continued


Awe :( yeah that one was entertaining 

My favorite app at least atm is lovelink. A choose your story sort of game but with a dating app as the base. It has a few storylines. Though if you do play it and you don't want to pay extra, I suggest focusing on only two or three storylines (matches) at a time :P


----------



## LadyJirachu (Dec 20, 2020)

Discord cos of my boyfriend :)


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Dec 20, 2020)

Discord. I love using it to talk to my friends and girlfriend.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Oct 29, 2021)

Another app I like a lot is Hello Sweet Days. It’s my usual dose of daily cuteness for now :P (I don’t have any pets, anyways, so sometimes I just vibe with fictional cute a lot….haha)


----------

